# Solved: No wireless with thomson router



## wendlle (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi
I have just gotten a thomson TG585 modem/router. I have it connected to my main home PC via ethernet and can get the net just fine on that PC. But I've read the manual and it says to shortly press the front wireless button, I do that and nothing happens at all. I have a solid orange light for wireless on the top of the unit and according to the manual that means "no wireless activity, WEP encryption"

does anyone have any idea what that means and how I get my wireless to work? I need it for my phone and also for tivo.
thanks 
wendy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Page 22 of the manual 


> The WPS button LED starts blinking orange. This indicates that the Thomson Gateway is now searching
> for wireless clients that are in registration mode. You now have two minutes to start WPS on your
> wireless client.


I would set up manually 


> browse to http://dsldevice.lan or to the IP address of your Thomson
> Gateway (by default: 192.168.1.254) and click Thomson Gateway on the menu on the left-hand side.


goto the wireless section and look at the type of wireless encryption and code & SSID

you should then be able on the PC search for the SSID name and connect to the wireless, using the encryption code when asked


----------



## wendlle (Oct 22, 2008)

I ended up chucking it across the room, nothing I did worked. i bought a new netgear modem/router and all is good and working perfect.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know the result , was this a new thomson TG585 modem/router perhaps just faulty


----------



## wendlle (Oct 22, 2008)

I got it from my sister, it was brand new. She didn't need it - the ISP gave it to her and she didn't want to change from the one that she had. It was just useless and really hard to configure. 
The netgear one that I have now is awesome, no drop outs at all like what I had daily with my old d-link.


----------

